# Installing packages from a local resource



## Mihail (Aug 20, 2015)

I put the operating system from a USB drive and it will probably rearrange several times.
Every time she pulls the X's and KDE from the Internet. Internet I have not very good.
How to download these packages somewhere because there put?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 21, 2015)

Just cd(1) to the directory and use pkg-add(8) on the package directly, for example: `cd /storage/packages; pkg add apache24-2.4.16_1.txz`


----------

